# Air Fryer Pizza made with Grand Dad Biscuits



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

here is the link
Air Fryer Pizza - Cooks in 4-minutes - Crispy and Easy


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Great idea!

Have you tried the regular dough, instead of the flaky? Seems like it would be more like a real pizza. Don't get me wrong, I love the flaky biscuits, just not sure I'd like them as much as pizza.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I pulled this off the internet. Haven’t made it yet. Looks like this flaky dough would be easier to pull apart. I think it would be ok smashed down and stretched out a bit.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I think I need to give that a shot soon.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too…but I’m going to do them in the oven cause once you split up the biscuits - you’ll have two cookie sheets full of them…They will only take about 8 -10 minutes in the oven.
The biscuits are on my shopping list.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yep on mine also.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Hoping someone tries them both ways. I'm still leaning toward non-flaky. It should be easier to form and won't slide apart the way the flaky ones might. I'm willing to be proven wrong though!

Good point about using them all up once the package is opened. One batch in the oven might be easier than two in the air fryer. The other problem is, if you use canned sauce, you'll have some left over no matter what.

Keep us posted with your results!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Left over canned sauce isn't a problem. I use Classico sauces with the screw top. I always pour it into a sauce pot and add a pint of homemade medium tomato salsa and use it that way. When finished I use a canning funnel and pour the sauce back into the jar, screw on the lid and put in frig. I can get 2 or 3 more 13" pizzas from one jar that way.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It will take more than two rounds in the air fryer…I think one package of biscuits will fill up two full cookie sheets…I’m planning on making pepperoni and mushroom pizzas to start off.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Left over canned sauce isn't a problem. I use Classico sauces with the screw top. I always pour it into a sauce pot and add a pint of homemade medium tomato salsa and use it that way. When finished I use a canning funnel and pour the sauce back into the jar, screw on the lid and put in frig. I can get 2 or 3 more 13" pizzas from one jar that way.


I use the jar sauce as well for a lot of stuff…first I brown lots of garlic in olive oil and add spices like Italian Seasoning, salt/pepper, and fresh parsley, it’s pretty good for a quick sauce,
and would work well for these little pizza biscuits.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Do you think they be a pain in the neck to get out of the air fryer basket?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Do you think they be a pain in the neck to get out of the air fryer basket?


No, it would come out ok, but, It would take forever to do the entire can of little pizzas.
The oven would do the entire batch in 10 minutes.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

The photo showed four biscuit-pizzas in the air fryer, so doing the math, I came up with 2 batches for a roll of 8 biscuits. Obviously a smaller air fryer would mean more batches. And either way, I do agree that an oven would work even better. Sometimes it's just fun proving you can make something in the air fryer though.

I used to make my own pizza sauce, but I found that Dom Pepino's canned sauce is pretty good. Not quite true NY style, but close enough. I'm sure any leftover sauce can be transferred to another container and refrigerated or frozen.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Having received an Air fryer for Xmas from my daughter we shoved it in the back of the pantry for 2 yrs unused. Recently i dug it out for a recipe that called for an air fryer and we now cook and reheat 90% of everything that gets baked or fried in that thing. We will save a lot of money and calories NOT buying cooking oil. Scrapple comes out fantastic. Soggy leftover breaded chicken becomes crispy again in a few minutes.Even frozen hot dogs get browned nicely in a few minutes. Its basically a high speed miniature convection oven. We love it. 
.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made a meatloaf in it yesterday. It cooked in 25 minutes. Plus 3 minutes for heat up the air fryer. It would have been a lot longer in an oven. 
I made two big thick pork chops tonight in 12 minutes, plus 3 minutes to heat up … I coated the pork chops in Teriyaki sauce and duck sauce and turned them after 6 minutes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> No, it would come out ok, but, It would take forever to do the entire can of little pizzas.
> The oven would do the entire batch in 10 minutes.


I have an air fryer with a basket similar to that shown in the picture. I think it would almost be an exercise in futility to get those pizzas out with a spatula.


----------

